# Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!



## hias (5. Aug. 2012)

Hallo liebe Teich-Freaks!
Als totaler Neuling möchte ich mich nur kurz vorstellen und meine kleine ganz persönliche Katastophe im Teichbau-Teil schildern.
Haben wir mit unserem Haus zusammen gekauft. 15 Jahre alt, keine Teichtechnik, ca. 30-40 Fische. Mit unseren kleinen Kindern war uns die Anlage des Teiches mit steilen Wänden und einem sehr schmalen Gehweg zu gefährlich, deshalb erfolgte im Mai/Juni 2012 eine Sanierung durch ein Gartenbauunternehmen.
Aktueller Stand: ca. 8.000 - 9.000 Liter, max. Tiefe 1,50 m, Fische wie gehabt, weiterhin noch keine Filtertechnik (muss ich erst noch mit Euch diskutieren).
Hier einige Bilder von unserem Teich.
Die oberen drei vom alten Teich, die zwei anderen vom neuen Teich direkt nach der Fertigstellung.


----------



## tomsteich (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Hallo hias, 

Dein Hinweis mit Deinen Kindern beschäftigt mich etwas. Ich dachte der Teich sollte kindersicher gemacht werden(?). Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt Deine Kinder sind. Was wurde denn geändert? Ich persönlich finde es etwas schade, dass der Gartenbauer einen relativ naturnahen Teich in eine sterile Kiesgrube verwandelt hat. Das ist aber keine Kritik, sondern einfach reine Geschmackssache. 

Wäre nicht ein Zaun sinnvoll? Wer nicht über 1,75 m groß ist kann bei Deiner Wassertiefe noch immer nicht drin stehen. Meine Kinder könnte ich da keine 10 Sekunden alleine draußen lassen. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Servus hias,
:Willkommen2

Schaut toll aus euer Erholungsbereich. 

Welcher Besatz ist denn langfristig geplant und was soll der Filter können.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Hey Hias,

herzlich Willkommen 

Ich muß Thomas da Recht geben. Ich sehe keinerlei Veränderung im Sicherheitsbereich. Das einzige was verändert wurde, ist das ein wunderschöner Teich eingestampft wurde und mal wieder ein Teich mit Tonnen von Kies entstanden ist 
Es wäre sinnvoller gewesen, die Teichränder zu erhöhen oder die bestehenden mit einem Zaun zu sichern, als alles abzureißen.

Naja, Euch muß er gefallen 

Mandy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Servus Hias,

ehrlich gesagt, hat mir der alte Teich besser gefallen, aber das ist Geschmacksache.
Mir wäre das alles viel zu viel Kies, obwohl ich auch sehr viele Steine am Teich habe.

Vom Sicherheitsaspekt sehe ich auch keine großen Veränderungen.

Aber ich will den Teich nicht nur schlecht machen, mich ärgert einfach dass oft 
vermeintliche Teichbauspezialisten am Werk sind, oft sehr viel Geld dafür verlangen und
dann nur eine Steinwüste schaffen, die oft nach kurzem sehr viel Arbeit macht.

LG Markus


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Aug. 2012)

Hallo und willkommen!
Muss mich meinen Vorrednern leider anschließen: der alte Teich hat MIR besser gefallen. In meinen Augen habt ihr viel (Lehr)Geld gezahlt für noch viel mehr (unschönen und unnatürlichen) Kies. Passiert leider immer wieder und viel zu oft ( gerade von sog. Garernbauern). Ok, sei's drum. Aber: wo soll die Verbesserung bzw. höhere Sicherheit für eure Kinder sein??? Flache Randzonen mit anschließender Tiefzone sind doppelt gefährlich weil trügerisch. Also: bitte bitte einen Zaun rundum (siehe auch meine Alben). Und selbst mit Zaun gilt: Kinder NIE unbeaufsichtigt lassen. Schon  2 Minuten können zu viel sein. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich möchte verhindern, dass ihr das Risiko unterschätzt. 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Servus Hias,
:willkommen

Die Optik eines Teiches ist Geschmackssache, dem einen gefällts, dem anderm nicht.
Ist eigentlich auch egal, solange es Dir gefällt.

Es fällt nur auf und ist sehr schade das GaLa-Bauer die sich angeblich mit Gartenteichebauen auskennen immer wieder nur das eine in die Landschaft kippen.

Mit Kies lassen sich halt viele Fehler kaschieren die der Kunde sonst bemängeln würde

Wie alt sind eure Kinder? Ist ihnen die Gefahr die von einem Teich ausgeht bewußt oder muß man immer Gewehrbeifuß stehen wenn sie draußen sind?

Ein Zaun, den man später durchaus wieder entfernen kann wäre da eine Option.

Übrigens scheint ihr bei mir ums Eck zu wohnenalso, Griaßt eich aus Berglern!


----------



## Poroton (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Hallo Hias,

herzlichst willkommen...
ich sitze ein wenig weiter... in Burghausen

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Tom1402 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Hallo Hias,

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Ich bin selbst noch Teichneuling, kann dir aber schon sagen, die schönen hellen Steine im Wasser bekommen bald eine Färbung :shock

Ansonsten mag ich Steine und mir gefällt auch der neue Teich. 

Der alte aber auch 

liebe Grüße Tom

:cu


----------



## Flusi (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

hallo hias, auch von mir :willkommen
Der Teich sieht echt klasse aus. 
Das einzige was mich stört, ist die Sache mit Euren Kids. 
Einzäunen oder sonst wie sichern ist für mich dauerhaft Quatsch. Die Kleenen sind so agil, da kommt Ihr Erwachsenen mit der lückenlosen Aufsicht nicht nach.
Schaut ganz schnell, daß die Kids wirklich richtig schwimmen lernen!!! Auch wenn das sehr viel Zeit und Mühe kostet. MUSS sein.
Liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Grias Di Hias,
(oder wie geht das auf bayrisch :?)! Dein Teich schaut vorher und nachher gut aus, das ist keine Frage .
Haben Dich die Vorredner schon stumm gemacht? Das will ich nicht hoffen, sonst können wir Dir ja nicht helfen (und wir selber auch keine neue Erfahrungen sammeln ).
Wenn das Thema Fische und die Grünfärbung wegen schwacher Filterung vorher eins waren, dann ist es jetzt nicht besser geworden.
Kinderfreundlicher ist Dein Teich aber alle mal geworden, also wäre meine Frage eher, wieviele Fische und wie große noch drin sind, wie groß (und insbesondere wie tief) der Teich jetzt ist, und wie die Fische über den Winter kommen sollen.
ich würde mich sehr über Rückmeldung freuen, "pfüa di" (Gott :?).


----------



## pyro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Habedere!

Ein Rand-Niederbayer grüsst Oberbayern, hab 20 KM bis zur "Grenze".

Erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier.

Wie die vielen Vorredner schon gesagt haben hast Du leider von Deinem Gartenbauunternehmen einen 0815 Standart Schnellbauteich erhalten. Wenn ich bei mir im Ort durch die Siedlung gehe dann habe ich bisher noch jeden Teich den ein Unternehmen gebaut hat von einem Eigenbau erkannt.

Das mit dem Kies sieht vielleicht im ersten Jahr schön aus - im 2. udn 3. Jahr beginnt die Katastrophe. Der alte Teich war da sicher beständiger und wirkte auch viel natürlicher.

Aber jetzt ist es halt so, trotzdem viel Spass hier und vielleicht gibts ja bald einen Teichumbau.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*



> Einzäunen oder sonst wie sichern ist für mich dauerhaft Quatsch.


Warum denn das??? Habe selber zwei Kinder, das größere kann jetzt seit knapp einem Jahr schwimmen (wobei ein Seepferdchen-Abzeichen noch keinen sicheren Schwimmer ausmacht ...), das kleinere noch gar nicht. Was also wäre Deiner Meinung nach die Lösung für jetzt und für die nächsten drei Jahre? Gar kein Teich, Teich zuschütten, Kinder nur mit Schwimmflügeln in den Garten lassen? Wohl kaum. Was ist, wenn Kinder zu Besuch kommen (die noch nicht schwimmen können)?

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein schöner (!) Zaun durchaus Sinn macht und schützt. Aber, wie ich bereits gesagt habe, ersetzt ein Zaun keinesfalls die dauerhafte Aufsicht.

Natürlich sollten Kinder schnellstmöglich schwimmen lernen. Aber das ist im Alter bis zu 4 (eher 5) Jahren schlichtweg nicht möglich. Es hilft nichts, wenn die Kinder im Schwimmbad konzentriert 20 oder 20 Meter schwimmen können. In den Teich zu fallen, abzurutschen und sich nirgends festhalten zu können ist eine ganz andere Situation, in der schnell Panik aufkommt. Und ein Kind erinnert sich dann nicht unbedingt daran, dass es sich eigentlich über Wasser halten kann.

Also: Schutz (Zaun) + Aufsicht + Schwimmen lernen (sobald es geht).


----------



## pema (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*



> Aber ich will den Teich nicht nur schlecht machen, mich ärgert einfach dass oft
> vermeintliche Teichbauspezialisten am Werk sind, oft sehr viel Geld dafür verlangen und
> dann nur eine Steinwüste schaffen, die oft nach kurzem sehr viel Arbeit macht.



Hallo,
nach all der Gärtner-Schelte muß ich jetzt doch mal widersprechen. Wie oft kommt mein Partner, der ein kleines Gala-Bau Unternehmen hat, frustriert von einem Kundenbesuch nach Hause und erzählt, dass die Kunden schöne alte Anlagen unbedingt beseitigt haben wollen. Dieser weiße Kies scheint ungeheuer 'In' zu sein, sieht doch dann alles so schön ordentlich aus. Der soll - wenn es nach den Kunden geht -  eigentlich überall hin gekippt werden. Teich, Beet, Vorgarten, etc.
Soll eben 'pflegeleicht' sein...denkt der Kunde.
Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es im vorliegenden Fall auch der Wille des Kunden war, den alten Teich weg machen zu lassen und eine Kiesgrube im Garten anlegen zu lassen.
Guten Gärtnern tut so etwas nämlich auch weh

petra


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Hallo Petra,
ich wollte Deinem Mann und Dir nicht zu nahetreten:sorry
Aber es ist leider so das ein großer Teil der GaLa-Bauer sowas macht.

An dem Beispiel deines Mannes kann man jedoch sehen das noch Hoffnung besteht

Auch möchte ich den Kies gar nicht verteufeln, ich hab ihn ja auch
Jedoch nur als Abtrennung vom Teich zur Rasenfläche. 

Wem allerdings so ein Kiesuferteich gefällt der soll ihn eben so bauen(lassen).
Wir bauen doch unsere Teiche für uns



> Guten Gärtnern tut so etwas nämlich auch weh


Das wollt ich nichttraurig


----------



## tomsteich (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Hallo Petra,

ich finde Deinen Hinweis auch ganz wichtig. Du hast natürlich recht. Ich möchte da auch nicht alle Gartenbauer über einen Kamm scheren.

Wenn ich in den Foren sehe, wie viele Selbstbauer tonnenweise Kies in und rund um ihren Teich schütten, scheint das ein echter Trend zu sein. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Petra,
damit hast Du sicher recht. Es gibt eben auch beiden Seiten (GaLa-Bauer und Do-it-your-selfern) weiße und schwarze Schafe. Wobei die schwarzen die mit dem weißen Kies sind ... ;-)


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## DucatiMarkus (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Hawadere im Forum


----------



## pema (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

Falscheingabe


----------



## pema (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*



> Hawadere im Forum





Schön

jetzt habt ihr euch genug entschuldigt

petra


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*



> Hawadere im Forum



für alle Nichtbayern hier die Übersetzung.

Hawadere ist die Grußerwiderung was man oft beim Griasdi (ich grüsse Dich) sagt.

ausgesprochen heist das Habe die Ehre.

LG Markus


----------



## tomsteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grias Gott aus Oberbayern!*

....da wäre ich Hesse im Lebbe net druff gekomme.

Vielen Dank für die Übersetzung

Thomas


----------

